# [SOLVED] Port Forward for security camera



## sparks003 (Jun 15, 2008)

Apologies if I'm in the wrong area. I have installed a security camera system and have it working on my local intranet. I have set the setting for mobile as well. The online manual directed me to turn the DVR's ip to static which I did via PortForward. I think, but not sure, I haven't completed the port forward and am sort of lost. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

Hi you would set a static ip for the dvr on itself for connection to the router and then set the portforwarding rule in the router to the ip address you have set on the dvr.

check manual for how to set static ip address on dvr.

Also the wan ip address you receive from your isp is this a static or dynamic ip address, this important for it to work?


----------



## sparks003 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

I guess I didn't save the change to static on the DVR. It is now but still can't access it externally. In my local intranet it still works. I'm not sure if the ip my isp is static or not, guessing not.


----------



## sparks003 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Can't find an open incoming port*

I don't have any info to help Cecebee but have a somewhat related problem. Most of it is my lack of understanding. I just installed a camera surveillance system and have it working fine within my lan/intranet. I am supposed to forward a port 18004 which I think I have done but cannot access the surveillance system externally. I posted earlier today under networking but not sure that is where I should have. I may have already made a mess out of my router ip's as well as a laptop and desktop. Any help would be appreciated.

Chris Sparks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

I combined your two posts to conform with forum policy, please don't start more than 1 post about the same subject.


----------



## sparks003 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

Thank you Rich, didn't intend to break any rules.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

So you now have set a static ip address on the dvr is that right?

A quick phone call to your isp and they will be able to tell you whether they give you a dynamic or static Public ip address.


----------



## sparks003 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

Will do, probably Monday before I can get the answer. Thank you for helping me on this.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

No worries please let us know the answer and we can advise further.


----------



## sparks003 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

I contacted my ISP and they are willing to help me out if possible. I also chatted online with the company that made the camera system and they mentioned that I might have to double forward the IP and bridge my router to my modem. My modem also powers an antenna on a tower next to my house. This is quickly going over my head. I have a degree in computer science but have not worked in the field for 12 years  I am so happy though that there are people willing to help me figure this out. I'll be back later.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

" My modem also powers an antenna on a tower next to my house. "

This would be highly unusual since "your" modem would be providing internet for other wifi users. This being the case you would have no access to the modem or router providing this service.

You need to clarify your topology.

Forwarding is really quite simple. 
You set a static ip on the dvr in your lan subnet but not a ip that is in the routers dhcp scope.
You forward the port(s) needed by the dvr to that assigned ip address.

That's it. You go to ipchicken.com to see what your wan ip address is before leaving home and you can remote access your dvr via the wan ip: port number.

Now, assuming you have dynamic wan ip since getting a static ip from the isp is more expensive, you can sign up with dyndns and run their software on a always on pc at home so you can access your dvr via a domainname instead of dynamic ip address. The running software detects the wan ip change and updates dyndns and your domain name association so you don't have to know your wan ip address.

Or pay the money and get a static ip from the isp.


----------



## sparks003 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

Okay Wand3r3r, I have the tower with antenna down to a POE (I think) that plugs into my Netgear WRN2000v3 wireless N router. My DVR is plugged into that along with a desk top. My laptop is wireless.

I also, have another ISP that is much slower and on the way out, that is what I'm using to see if my external access is available. I disable wireless and plug in the slower service to my laptop for testing.

On my DVR I made the IP static. I used my router IP to forward the port for the DVR (I suspect that is where I messed up).

I did have a problem this morning due to a power outage and the ISP tech guy walked me through rebooting my POE. I will pick it up again tomorrow, been a tough day at work.

I will go through it again as I suspect IP changes due to rebooting the POE.


----------



## sparks003 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

Okay, I have tried again. I believe my down fall is not understanding which IP to use. 

My DVR is set to static, but can't figure out how to tell if it is in or out of the DHCP range on my router. Currently is set to 10.0.x.x

When I do an ipconfig I see IP 192.168.1.95 and gateway 192.168.1.1 I can't open this if I put in a browser it comes up as AirOS and I do not have the username or password.

I can put in 10.0.0.1 and get my netgear router to come up. It will only let me forward and IP of 10.0.0.x where may DVR is 10.0.0.12

Apologies for not understanding more quickly.


----------



## sparks003 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

Forgot to mention I tried my external IP 199.x.x.x and it too came up with the AirOS login that I do not have access to.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

You will not be able to port forward since you don't have access to the main router.
It would need to have that port forwarded to your router before you could forward it to the dvr.


----------



## sparks003 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

Okay, so the main router is what my ISP calls a POE I believe. They seem very supportive, I will give them a call and see if they can supply an IP or give me access. Thank you for your time and patience.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

PoE stands for power over ethernet and is usually only a switch not a router.


----------



## sparks003 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

Just made a little head way. Found a youtube for my router. Found out I have to forward all 3 ports not just 1. Also, missed a call from my ISP(got home late) and they have a static IP for me and still planning on helping me.

However, found that forwarding my port 9000 and my mobile port did not work and tried it 3 times. That could be something with my ISP not sure. The youtube video mentioned a useful tool for testing yougetsignal.com I hope it is okay to mention on here.

Not giving up and feel I may learn something, for me it's always the hard way.


----------



## sparks003 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

Decided to try the DynDNS method. I installed it and a client updater.
I still can't get my my client port 9000 or my mobile port to open when I forward them.


----------



## sparks003 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Port Forward for security camera*

My ISP helped me out. They bridged my RF modem/router for me, got me a static ip. The rest of it was ready to go.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad your issue is now resolved.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Is that static ip a public one? Is port forwarding working for you now?


----------

